# High humidity "bad" for cigars?



## JumboJoseph (Aug 11, 2011)

I was just wonder at what humidity % is it bad for yo cigars. 75%+. Will they get to mosit? and if so how do I combat that? Just leave them out for a hr or so before smoking?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, it is bad for cigars,

1. MOLD
2. burn issues
3. plugged, bad draw
4. beatles?

Most on here, including me, keep at or close to 65. Some even like it a little lower. If you want to lower your RH, grab some kitty litter or beads, they work the best. Maduros like it a little less than 65. Dry boxing is what I think you were referring to, and most do it for 12-24 hours.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Is 75% harmful - it won't ruin them, no. But you will run into the problems Rob mentioned. I'd get them drier - beads or KL can do that.
As for setting them out - I have done this, but mine are in the 60s anyway so a day or so doesn't really change much.
You are touching on something that has been discussed in length - dry boxing.
Some feel a couple days in a dry invironment helps with the flavor and burn, other argue that dry-boxing dries the wrapper but doesn't affect the filler - it's something you'll have to experiment with and form your own opinion.


----------



## JumboJoseph (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks and I don't know why i put this qustion in this fourm section, think i was in a hurry dinner was down stairs burning, was just wonder cause for all i got right now is a 75% boveda pack that came to test my meters for RH and i bought 5 cigars today from my B&M so i just tossed them in there tucked them away in on of my cabintes down stairs till i get my humidor seasoned. Thanks for the info everyone


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I keep my RH around about 63-65. I like them at an even 65, not to dry not too humid. I notice anything above 65% you will have issues every now and again with tight draw etc. With me anyways. But it's all about preference, some like them higher some like them lower. Once you go past the 70% mark you are in for some problems.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

While there are all sorts of biophysicists who make solid arguments for storing and aging at 75%, anything above 70 and you're begging for molds. "Letting them sit out for an hour", or even a day, especially in humid MA, won't do diddly. I use a 50-55% dry box and my tests have produced a reduction rate of about 1% per day. I will typically dry box my 65% non-Cubans for 4-5days and my 60% Cubans, 2-3. Anything less than that, the difference is in your head.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> While there are all sorts of biophysicists who make solid arguments for storing and aging at 75%, anything above 70 and you're begging for molds. "Letting them sit out for an hour", or even a day, especially in humid MA, won't do diddly. I use a 50-55% dry box and my tests have produced a reduction rate of about 1% per day. I will typically dry box my 65% non-Cubans for 4-5days and my 60% Cubans, 2-3. Anything less than that, the difference is in your head.


All this is true but even if you avoid the mold, burn issues, etc. Smoking a cigar that humid is like trying to keep a piece of pound cake lit, it simply wont work.


----------



## JumboJoseph (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone, I have come to learn that with cigars its a waiting game.......... Also i know a winador would be easy to controll the temp but would a coolador be easy to since its got a nice seal? Still going to nee d to buy a vinotemp and stick my humi in there by winter...


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Depends how much money you want to spend. I have a humi, cooler and a winedor. Well, the winedor isnt set up yet, long story, but i got a good deal on it. The cheapest, easiest route, cooler/tupperware. There are numerous threads on both. If you have any questions on how to set them up, and no one else hooks you up with a link let me know. Damn wife is nagging at me to get off here at the moment. LOL

Edit: the temperature of your cooler will depend on where it is located, unless you get one of those plug in ones. And yes, my wife jsut saw this and is PISSED. LMFAO


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

JumboJoseph said:


> Thanks for the info everyone, I have come to learn that with cigars its a waiting game.......... Also i know a winador would be easy to controll the temp but would a coolador be easy to since its got a nice seal? Still going to nee d to buy a vinotemp and stick my humi in there by winter...


Let me know if you go the Wine cooler route as I have some suggestions and can help out with your build thats fairly cheap.


----------



## JumboJoseph (Aug 11, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> Let me know if you go the Wine cooler route as I have some suggestions and can help out with your build thats fairly cheap.


In deed i Will my friend, i been watching your post and veryinpressed with your builds. In time we will talk :ear: I an unenplyoed atm so "cheap" is the way to go FOW NOW!!!!! for now they holding in the bag at 72% but temp is 68 so not bad


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

JumboJoseph said:


> Thanks for the info everyone, I have come to learn that with cigars its a waiting game.......... Also i know a winador would be easy to controll the temp but would a coolador be easy to since its got a nice seal? Still going to nee d to buy a vinotemp and stick my humi in there by winter...


Wineador looks fantastic and can keep the temps down, but is expensive (especially if you have someone build you shelves and drawers).

Cooler is huge, simple to use and cheap, but isn't the most attractive piece of furniture.

I have a cooler, but if I had the funds I would go the wineador route.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JumboJoseph said:


> I was just wonder at what humidity % is it bad for yo cigars. 75%+. Will they get to mosit? and if so how do I combat that? Just leave them out for a hr or so before smoking?


I use Kitty Litter for 2 reasons!
1st it removes moisture extremely well!
2nd its cheap and i rather spend the cash on cigars booze women or anything other than media to store cigars.
3rd as has been said a dry box that is the R/h of your home in these high R/H summer months is not really a dry box!


----------

